# Wedding Pictures - Daughter of Bishop Walter Thomas New Psalmist Church, in MD



## Shimmie (Nov 12, 2009)

My cousin sent this to me in an email today.   

This is the daughter of Bishop Walter Thomas.   He's appears on TBN at times.    His Church is located in Maryland.   

I love Weddings and the Beautiful pictures.   I thought you'd enjoy looking at these.   

http://www.borrowedbluephoto.com/joiwayne/

_*Marriage Blessings to everyone*_ :Rose:   

I mean it too.  Those of you who 'know me', know that I do.    Marriage is my heartbeat and Ministry.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 12, 2009)

Very pretty...I love looking at wedding pictures!


----------



## dlewis (Nov 12, 2009)

Very pretty.  I can't wait to wear the big hats to church.  I love it.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 12, 2009)

These are beautiful pictures.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 12, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Very pretty...I love looking at wedding pictures!


 
So do I... Most Weddings are always nice to view. 



dlewis said:


> Very pretty. I can't wait to wear the big hats to church. I love it.


 
So many of the hats I see are so beautiful.   I'd like to wear one but I'm too short to wear big hats.  You can't find me  



Highly Favored8 said:


> These are beautiful pictures.


 
Thanks ... I'm still viewing thsm.... 'again.'


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 12, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> So many of the hats I see are so beautiful. I'd like to wear one but I'm too short to wear big hats. You can't find me


 
LOL...I'm tall enough to wear the big hats but I wonder if I'm old enough to wear it....

When I become a little older I'm going to wear a Sunday hat to church! Something I look forward to....you can't tell the older women at my church that they are not *'sharp'  *in their hats and matching purse! They be struttin....


----------



## joy2day (Nov 12, 2009)

They make a beautiful couple...I love weddings, the pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 12, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> LOL...I'm tall enough to wear the big hats but
> 
> *I wonder if I'm old enough to wear it  *....
> 
> When I become a little older I'm going to wear a Sunday hat to church! Something I look forward to....you can't tell the older women at my church that they are not *'sharp' *in their hats and matching purse! They be struttin....


 
at the bolded.  The 'mothers' in the Church are SSFHW's 

Some Serious Fashion Hat Wearers.... Serious about being Sharp!  Can't tell em' nuthin'     

That 'strutt' is serious...  Don't step on their shoes, now.  They don't play dat'


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 12, 2009)

I just loooooovvvvveeeee weddings!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 12, 2009)

joy2day said:


> They make a beautiful couple...I love weddings, the pictures are beautiful.


 
I love everything about Weddings too, Joy.   So much that I began making wedding bouquets, and Bridal accessories which started as a hobbie, and then God blessed it into a home business.  

I love lace, satin, silk, pearls, crystals, diamonds....and all of the pretty things which make a Bride's Wedding Day so very special.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 12, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> I just loooooovvvvveeeee weddings! Thanks for sharing.


 
You're quite welcome, Mscocoface.  :Rose:  It puts a smile in your heart when you see a beautiful wedding... warm fuzzies.


----------



## momi (Nov 12, 2009)

Precious Pictures - Very nicely done.

I think I have seen this pastor on TV...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 13, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> at the bolded. The 'mothers' in the Church are SSFHW's
> 
> Some Serious Fashion Hat Wearers.... Serious about being Sharp! Can't tell em' nuthin'
> 
> That 'strutt' is serious... Don't step on their shoes, now. They don't play dat'


 
Shimmie - you have me at my desk dying laughing...you are speaking the truth! 
Now, I'm starting to think about my granny...she was one of the 'mothers' at her church. And her clique was serious about their hats. Lawd, when it was time for their annual conventions....lawd have mercy. The suit wasn't complete without the hat.

HAPPY FRIDAY Ms. Shimmie!


----------



## joy2day (Nov 13, 2009)

Ya'll have me laughing this AM...you do not mess with a church mother and her hat!!!! 
\


PinkPebbles said:


> Shimmie - you have me at my desk dying laughing...you are speaking the truth!
> Now, I'm starting to think about my granny...she was one of the 'mothers' at her church. And her clique was serious about their hats. Lawd, when it was time for their annual conventions....lawd have mercy. The suit wasn't complete without the hat.
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY Ms. Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 13, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Shimmie - you have me at my desk dying laughing...you are speaking the truth!
> Now, I'm starting to think about my granny...she was one of the 'mothers' at her church. And her clique was serious about their hats. Lawd, when it was time for their annual conventions....lawd have mercy. The suit wasn't complete without the hat.
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY Ms. Shimmie!


 


joy2day said:


> Ya'll have me laughing this AM...you do not mess with a church mother and her hat!!!!
> \


HOLD UP!   

Don't forget about the 'Co' sage'     You KNOW they have to have 'they' flowers on.  And with the big bow that matches the 'Auxilary' Committee.      

Tell me I don't know about this.  

I had to make them by the dozens and dozens for my mom's Church and the Ladies Deacon Board and the boutonnierres for the men.   

And don't mess up the colors either... Shoot!  You'll get eyeballed like a cannon.  

All during the service, they've all  sitting in their Committee colors, all proud and smiling and nodding 'amen' to every 'thang' "Pastor' say.   And when the music starts, they jump up all dignified and start to jumping to the organ.   All you see are the huge feathers and bows bouncing on the hats.   Some fly off ...  You end up with someone's feather stuck to your shoe.   

And Oh my goodness, the huge pins they wear, the Broches... I've never seen so many pins on suits in all lmy days.    Some are really pretty.  But they can be dangerous if someone hugs you.   

Please........ don't tell them how not to have it together; you'll get sat down quick or kicked out of the Church   

Gotta love it... gotta love it all.   

Happy Friday to you too...


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 13, 2009)

they make a great couple


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 13, 2009)

momi said:


> Precious Pictures - Very nicely done.
> 
> I think I have seen this pastor on TV...


Aren't they nice, momi?   I love seeing couples, together.  I wish the best for their marriage.   

He's been on TBN several times.  He also has a TV Ministry locally; I've only watched it a few times when I was able to.   

I can remember family members and friends of mine in Baltimore, used to go to his noon services during the week.  Instead of going to lunch, they'd go to noon worship  service instead.   I think it was a 30 minute service which gave them time to get back to work.  

Blessings to you  :Rose: 

Here's his website:

http://www.newpsalmist.org/index.html


----------



## joy2day (Nov 13, 2009)

LOL...at this part in particular, Shimmie tooooo funny!!!!!

Quote:
*And don't mess up the colors either... Shoot! You'll get eyeballed like a cannon. *

*All during the service, they've all sitting in their Committee colors, all proud and smiling and nodding 'amen' to every 'thang' "Pastor' say. And when the music starts, they jump up all dignified and start to jumping to the organ. All you see are the huge feathers and bows bouncing on the hats. Some fly off ...  You end up with someone's feather stuck to your shoe. *


Happy Friday to you too... [/QUOTE]


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 13, 2009)

joy2day said:


> LOL...at this part in particular, Shimmie tooooo funny!!!!!


 


			
				Shimmie said:
			
		

> :
> *And don't mess up the colors either... Shoot! You'll get eyeballed like a cannon. *
> 
> *All during the service, they've all sitting in their Committee colors, all proud and smiling and nodding 'amen' to every 'thang' "Pastor' say. And when the music starts, they jump up all dignified and start to jumping to the organ. All you see are the huge feathers and bows bouncing on the hats. Some fly off ...  You end up with someone's feather stuck to your shoe. *
> ...


 
  Joy..... I absolutely LOVE _*watching *_Church !


----------



## joy2day (Nov 13, 2009)

LOL at "watching" church...some of the funniest things happen in church service...

...isn't it great to just have the *Joy of the Lord* today? 'scuse me, but I just had to say that...been feeling a burden in my spirit, laughing with you this AM is helping, thank you Sis...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 13, 2009)

joy2day said:


> LOL at "watching" church...some of the funniest things happen in church service...
> 
> ...isn't it great to just have the *Joy of the Lord* today? 'scuse me, but I just had to say that...been feeling a burden in my spirit, laughing with you this AM is helping, thank you Sis...


.

 

   God just kicked the burden n the butt.  

Yes He did....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 13, 2009)

joy2day said:


> LOL at "watching" church...some of the funniest things happen in church service...
> 
> ...isn't it great to just have the *Joy of the Lord* today? 'scuse me, but I just had to say that...been feeling a burden in my spirit, laughing with you this AM is helping, thank you Sis...


 
I won't tell you how one day, the elastic in my skirt waistband was loose and I spent the entire service not ....... wanting ....... to ....... move.   Not even by a milimeter.     Then Pastor Just HAAAADDDD to say _'_

_Hug your Neighbor and not with one arm, be generous and let folks know you love them in the Lord.  You never know who needs a hug today.'_ 

Needless to say, I forgot about my skirt.   



Oooooops!     


I didn't need a hug.... I needed a safety pin.  :blush3:


----------



## joy2day (Nov 13, 2009)

That is like the time I was getting my shout on...honey when I looked down, my slip had shouted all the way down to my ankles


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 13, 2009)

joy2day said:


> That is like the time I was getting my shout on...honey when I looked down, my slip had shouted all the way down to my ankles


:rofl3:   

ON THE FLOOR laughing at this.  


And that's only cause it happened to me too.  

You know.......... I can't help but wonder how modesty goes out the window in Church of allllllllllllll places.   And I do mean ALL.  

I ain't wearing no wig to Church.   Uh -Uh.... No mam... Nope!  It's too obvious if it gets twisted or falls off.    My skirt, I was able to catch just in time before it completely fell.     I had a big ooops with that one.  But a wig... no way.  Cause you have to look 'twisted' until you can make it to the ladies room to fix it.    

Hmmmmm :scratchch:    I wonder how the ladies heads look under dem' big hats.... 

Hmmmmmm  

Here's one for the record and she KNEW she was WEARIN' hur hat... 







I love this lady,   and she was looking good.  She really was.    She's one of the precious examples of Church ladies and their hats.  As soon as I saw her, I knew it... "Church".   

This is how they give their Sunday best; they wear a hat that says it all.  It's an honorarium from them for and to whom they wear it for.

God love em' for making me smile.   

God love you too, Joyful Lady.  The joy of the Lord is your strength.  And the joy that He gives, the world can't take it away.  

NOPE!  Just like dem' hats.  You betta' not try and take em' away from these women cause they will cut you.  Quick! 

Love and Blessings, Joy...


----------



## joy2day (Nov 13, 2009)

Miss Aretha was wearing that hat wasn't she? Worldly folks talked about her, but *we *understand...for our first ladies and church mom's that hat is their crown...

I love the people of God, truly do. Much love to you Sis.



Shimmie said:


> :rofl3:
> 
> ON THE FLOOR laughing at this.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 14, 2009)

My boyfriend went to this wedding. Thats his home church.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you for sharing,


----------



## yodie (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful!! Celebrating with them.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Nov 15, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> LOL...I'm tall enough to wear the big hats but I wonder if I'm old enough to wear it....
> 
> When I become a little older I'm going to wear a Sunday hat to church! Something I look forward to....you can't tell the older women at my church that they are not *'sharp'  *in their hats and matching purse! They be struttin....



LOL I know what you mean...my SIL is married to a Bishop and everytime we go visit she gives me hats and suits (she is gaining weight) and DH is like  those are too old for you so take it off.  But one day I'm gonna be sharp


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 15, 2009)

mrsjones1 said:


> LOL I know what you mean...my SIL is married to a Bishop and everytime we go visit she gives me hats and suits (she is gaining weight)
> 
> *and DH is like  those are too old for you so take* *it off*.*   But one day I'm gonna be sharp*


 

Too funny.... Your DH ...


----------



## Prudent1 (Nov 16, 2009)

joy2day said:


> That is like the time I was getting my shout on...honey when I looked down, my slip had shouted all the way down to my ankles


 


Shimmie said:


> I won't tell you how one day, the elastic in my skirt waistband was loose and I spent the entire service not ....... wanting ....... to ....... move. Not even by a milimeter. Then Pastor Just HAAAADDDD to say _'_
> 
> _Hug your Neighbor and not with one arm, be generous and let folks know you love them in the Lord. You never know who needs a hug today.'_
> 
> ...


You are not alone ladies... try being on the praise and worship team trying to hold a mic in 1 hand while your stockings are sliding down!! :burning: 
Note to self::scratchch: when wearing stockings and having recently applied lotion go ahead and attach the garter belt!... Oh I made it but it was just the mercy of God I tell ya!


----------



## joy2day (Nov 16, 2009)

LOL Prudent!! Girl, no, not while you were front and center!I guess you *were* grateful for His Mercy that morning!

Nothing like a little church funny...I love it!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 16, 2009)

Prudent1 said:


> You are not alone ladies... try being on the praise and worship team trying to hold a mic in 1 hand while your stockings are sliding down!! :burning:
> Note to self::scratchch: when wearing stockings and having recently applied lotion go ahead and attach the garter belt!... Oh I made it but it was just the mercy of God I tell ya!


 


joy2day said:


> LOL Prudent!! Girl, no, not while you were front and center!I guess you *were* grateful for His Mercy that morning!
> 
> Nothing like a little church funny...I love it!


 
Oh my goodness Prudent1   

And I would be one who loves wearing thigh highs....    I love those stockings with the pretty lace tops.   

Between you, me and Joy, we are a Church riot.     I can just see the 'Sistas' with those huge lap clothes coming at us like this   to cover us up with a quickness ....  

And Lord, please don't let us be praising God like this :woohoo2:  and then we lose something of value.  

On the floor will be Joy's slip, my skirt, Prudent's stockings.   A whole new wardrobe for somebody, left behind in the aisles.  

Someone will think we 'was' raptured' and they got left behind.   

But Jesus is so good.  He has given us all 'new garments...'  


Sweet sleep precious ladies...     You both have made my day with this.   Thank you so much


----------



## Miamori (Nov 17, 2009)

Mmmmm, I went to New Psalmist's elementary school. I'm excited to see these pics since I haven't been home.


----------



## Nonie (Nov 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> So many of the hats I see are so beautiful.  * I'd like to wear one but I'm too short to wear big hats*.  You can't find me



Thanks for sharing the pics. 

Wait, there's a height limit? I missed that memo. I'm a tiny squirt and not only do I wear big hats with no shame to any place--not just church-- but I also wear big headwraps that leave many wondering how I'm able to keep my balance.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 17, 2009)

Miamori said:


> Mmmmm, I went to New Psalmist's elementary school. I'm excited to see these pics since I haven't been home.


 
Wow!  It's a small world...    I'm so glad the pictures blessed you.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 17, 2009)

Nonie said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics.
> 
> Wait, there's a height limit? I missed that memo. I'm a tiny squirt and not only do I wear big hats with no shame to any place--not just church-- but I also wear big headwraps that leave many wondering how I'm able to keep my balance.


Hey Nonie      I'm a 'squirt' too.    I love being short. 

I love the 'Grace Kelly' and Audrey Hepburn glamour look; these two women could wear hats.  

For some odd reason, big hats 'hide' me.   

Maybe that's a good thing   

Blessings Sweetheart and 'wear those hats with joy'.... :Rose:


----------



## joy2day (Nov 17, 2009)

LOL LOL at the earlier post shimmie, oh my! I have tears in my eyes...

To my shorter sisters, when I was younger, I marveled at you guys...wow, what would it be like to be that small? As for me, I'm an Amazon...I say we can all wear our hats with grace...

...Shimmie, I just watched an Audrey Hepburn marathon recently, I ADORE her...I've always liked the 50's - 60's genre of movies and tv, I like the clothes from that period, and yes, they could wear hats back then...

...still trippin about being a foot taller than some of ya'll...



Shimmie said:


> Hey Nonie  I'm a 'squirt' too.  I love being short.
> 
> I love the 'Grace Kelly' and Audrey Hepburn glamour look; these two women could wear hats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 17, 2009)

joy2day said:


> LOL LOL at the earlier post shimmie, oh my! I have tears in my eyes...
> 
> To my shorter sisters, when I was younger, I marveled at you guys...wow, what would it be like to be that small? As for me, I'm an Amazon...I say we can all wear our hats with grace...
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness!  Audrey Hepburn was class!   She, Grace Kelly, and *especially Lena Horne*, were among my favorites with class and grace. 

I love the old movies, _"Film Noir'_ as they call them.   The dresses, hats and gowns were outstanding.    

You know, they have some of the older films with African Americans, and the women were dressed absolutely gorgeous.   It's a shame, racism got in the way and we weren't able to display more of our Black Elegance.   I have pictures of my grandmom in New York and she was always dressed to the 9's.   

AND............... My Nana wore 'hats'.   

 I even remember her wearing gloves to match each of her suits.   She was always "Sharp" . She and my mom always dressed me up in the pretty dresses and my patent leather shoes.   I had my little purse and my long braids had satin ribbons tied on the ends.    

We'd go 'uptown' to the high end stores.   High Style with my grandmom in New York.   Sweet memories.


----------

